# koalazf photos - fox



## koalazf

Hi! My name is jose martins and i'm from Portugal.

I'm new in this forum and this is my first post about photography and wildlife. 









Young Fox in Tatranská Lomnica (Tatra Mountains) in Slovakia

Animal & Wildlife photography


----------



## koalazf

One more..





Young Fox in Tatranská Lomnica (Tatra Mountains) in Slovakia

http://koalazf.wordpress.com/


----------



## Rodney

I like the shots. In the first one, its expression looks deceptively innocent. LOL


----------



## jenniferallain

I like the first one too.. Rodney is right..


----------



## koalazf

thanks my friends


----------



## EricD

Welcome to the forum,,,.........nice post! Looks like a little Red Fox we have here in Florida


----------



## koalazf

EricD said:


> Welcome to the forum,,,.........nice post! Looks like a little Red Fox we have here in Florida



Great galleries you have!

The fox's photos are fantastic as like much more in your site. 

I'd love the reptiles gallery! 

Is now in my "specials" menu in my website.

cheers


----------

